# 50 Year-Old Truck



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You may recall the '66 International C1300, 1 ton, AWD truck resurrected after I left it in the field for some 10 years. Here's a short clip of the old-school workhorse:


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I was sweating thinking of loading all that wood lol, Is betsy diesel? Sounds like it a bit, but not sure actually.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It's a gasoline engine. The sound you hear is actually from solid lifters, which were lashed/adjusted when I got it going again. It's actually very tight and uses no oil, except a bit of blow-by at warm start-up from valve guide seals. I'm not very concerned about that, though. Full synthetic oil and Motorkote in the crankcase.

Work like that keeps me from doing stupid things like signing up for a gym membership. Haven't burned fuel oil in years! And, the hungry outdoor furnace heats my water, too, so I don't have to waste money on electricity for the water heater.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

NICE truck Glen. Stay away from those gyms, we need more old school trucks !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

There ain't no more.

I just wrote a column about wanting a truck that would let me shut the lights off. It'll be published this weekend.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice, no pre-trip!! One bad wheel cylinder.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Could be a bad wheel cylinder. Lost fluid in the master cylinder and lost the clutch at the same time. (both operate from the same reservoir), Topped off and back to normal.

Pre-trip?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Which outdoor furnace do you have ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ha , knew that would get your attention, was trying to check it all out while you were driving over the camera and remembered you talked about brake issues, it's all good. Never heard any chainsaws running?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It wasn't about chainsaws, so I saw no need to muck it up.

Central Boiler is the outdoor furnace. Eats anything - dead or alive.

Gettin' ready for the big freeze beginning tomorrow.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Glen I like it! Thats it...I just like it!


----------



## POC (Jan 7, 2016)

I have a '58 A-160 with a dump/grain bed. I put some tanks in it and hauled water for 2 years before we got the line ran to the spring.
My dad has his grandfather's '57 A-140 4x4. It isn't running now, but it will go about anywhere.
I love the old IHC.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I want it.


----------

